# How to take screenshots in DOS mode? Please help!!



## sude (Oct 22, 2008)

dear forum users..
being a student of BCA, i have project to complete using C/C++. But i am stuck with a vital problem..
i need a tool which would enable me to take screenshots of the projects in DOS mode.
how would i do it...

please help me out.
i checked the net and also tried several softs but to no avail..

hoping of quick replies.

thnx in advance,
regrds, SUDE


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is the entire screen in DOS mode or jus a window opened as a DOS mode ?? (like say command prompt window) ?

Neways... hv u tried the Printscreen option or Alt+printscreen combo for the same ??

a few options. 

1.) 2 possibilities:

A. Run in a DOS window, then use the Print Screen! i.e
You must have the DOS (or say a C/C++ user screen) in "windowed" rather than full-screen mode (hit ALT-Enter to switch back and forth b/w windowed and full screen mode).  

Then hit the PrintScreen key, and open a program like Paint, then click Edit => Paste to paste the screenshot. 								

B. Download a DOS screen grabber utility, e.g. from here:
*www.3dgamers.com/utils/
alternatively, 

2.) Irfanview has a Hotkey function, which can save a captured image as any file type you can imagine, at your command, or at pre-determined intervals.

now,

3.)  if your using DOSBox, you can press CTRL-F5 to save a screenshot.


----------



## paroh (Oct 22, 2008)

As dosbox always work for me


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 22, 2008)

Best technique, click the pic wid a digicam, foolproof(worked for me lolz)


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 22, 2008)

Run it in windows, installed in a virtual machine, and take screenshots in the host OS. Thats what I always do for dos programs.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Run it under a window on your Vista/XP and press Ctrl+PrintScreen to capture a screen shot. Paste that in Paint/GIMP etc. and save it


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ Easier, yes. But you cant get shots of BGI graphics that way.


----------



## paroh (Oct 22, 2008)

with dosbox emulator u can take BGI graphics also


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

Already posted the many ways available at the user's disposal in the 1st post..


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 4, 2008)

I am a Final Yr student B.tech IT. gone through the same problems. 
i used a software called screen theif for my egavga.bgi assignments. contact me if you dont find anything else. I ll mail it to you.


----------

